# isopods dead after a few days in the tanks



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

I just cultured my RETF and varadero vivariums with giant purple isopods (i know the varaderos won't eat the giant purples as adults, but they will eat the babies), and after a few days, I noticed that the isopods were in the open and not moving. What's up with this? I picked a few up and poked them just to see if maybe they were sleeping, but no movement occurred. Is this normal? I have dwarf whites (which as far as I can tell are doing fine), skirted and giant purple. I only put a few skirted in there and I haven't seen any dead ones, yet - it's only the giant purples that I'm worried about. 

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

They were open? Could they have been the shells from molting?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

It is my understanding that purple isopods have their color because of an iridovirus infection, which if usually fatal to the isopods. This could be why they are dead.

Unless it is a naturally purple species. Do you know the species name? Where did you obtain the isos from?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

hypostatic said:


> It is my understanding that purple isopods have their color because of an iridovirus infection, which if usually fatal to the isopods. This could be why they are dead.
> 
> Unless it is a naturally purple species. Do you know the species name? Where did you obtain the isos from?


This is what I have heard too. I don't believe there is a giant purple except for the infected one. Different Isopod Species and Iridovirus - Arachnoboards


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

Interesting with the virus...I had no idea. As far as molting is concerned, they weren't just shells. These things were the entire animal.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

One of the posts on the arachnoboards link states that there is a naturally occurring blue iso in Afghanistan, is that species these guys:










anyone know anymore info on whether or not this species really exists?


----------



## brod322 (May 27, 2011)

Those are some awesome isos I'd love to get ahold of some of those


----------

